# SJs, What Topic of Conversation That You Consider As Boring?



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

For me, it's all about celebrities, music, latest fashion/trends, astrology, poetry, micro politics, animals/pets, sports, video games, sex, and (some) philosophy. I also dislike it if someone quote some famous person's sayings and admire it like it's a divine truth. :dry:

Oh yeah, and conversations about daily activities. Meh. I don't give a damn.

How about you?


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I get bored with a lot of the gossip that goes on between people at my university about romantic relationships. So bored that my friends have accused me of having a bad memory (that's not true though. I just forget gossip because I didn't care to store the information in my brain in the first place). 

Sports, videogames, philosophy, poetry, much of classical literature, and fashion topics don't interest me much either. Literature is okay if it is concrete and has a good plot line and relatable characters, but I could get bored with discussing symbolism. Another thing that could get boring is listening to people talk about technical things that are over my head because I don't know anything about the topics. 

I can't say that I am completely uninterested in celebrity gossip, but I only care to know the basic facts. I could get bored with speculation about why celebrities are doing things. 

I don't think I am as uninterested as you are in conversations about everyday activities though. Politics can be interesting.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

kittychris07 said:


> I get bored with a lot of the gossip that goes on between people at my university about romantic relationships.


Ha, me too!

When I was in college, my ENTJ best friend romantically involved with a guy friend and our friends kept bothering them to know if they were dating already, and tried to dig the details of their relationship. When my girl friends tried to dig more information from me, they got surprised because I didn't know anything about it. They were curious as to why I didn't find my best friend's love story interesting, some even accused me of being jealous of her. *rolls eyes*


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

- Any sports I don't play
- Celebrities
- Poetry (fortunately people don't talk about this that much in everyday context)
- Feelings
- Romance/Love
- Home repair, yawn. For some reason I'm into cars. But talk to me about your leaky sink and your fascinating trip to Home Depot for a special kind of wrench, and you'll find me asleep.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm fine with discussing virtually anything, but when the topic switches to cars and celebrities' lives... the yawning starts.

Nobody cares what kind of carburetor you have in your car, unless they're really into that sort of thing and/or that kind of technology is a big part of their lives.

And why would I ever follow what movie stars are doing? Most of these people are mad! They do crazy things for attention.

So I think those are the only things that bore me to death, at least until I find more :laughing:


----------



## Cheebye (Mar 9, 2011)

So what would you talk about then? Most people have their own interest and its just easier to talk about common topics for the sake of the group.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheebye said:


> So what would you talk about then? Most people have their own interest and its just easier to talk about common topics for the sake of the group.


Psychology, natural science, geography, socio culture, anthropology, global politics, global economy, traveling, food, culinary trip, relationship, books, inspiring life experiences, history, UFO, religions, and many more.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not an SJ ... but I have a lot of similar interests as WQ. All of my conversations seem to deviate to one or many of the above. 

But, at the same time, I do like talking about celebrities, music, movies ---- however, it's always from the perspective of culture, politics, history, impact on social systems, economics.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Jawz said:


> But, at the same time, I do like talking about celebrities, music, movies ---- however, it's always from the perspective of culture, politics, history, impact on social systems, economics.


Interesting. I know many INFJs IRL who LOVES talking about celebrities. My INFJ best friend has one celebrity idol that she adores so much, she talks about her all the time.

I'm a journalist and I often have to interview celebrities or attend events where there are lots of celebrities there. I don't get excited around them. To me, celebrities are just regular people who work in creative industry, that's all.  

I never understand why their fans adore them like they are some kind of goddess. I also never had any celebrity crush nor interested with their private life.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Interesting. I know many INFJs IRL who LOVES talking about celebrities. My INFJ best friend has one celebrity idol that she adores so much, she talks about her all the time.


INFJ's are walking talking human chameleons  We are driven by our Ni and Fe to ensure that we keep ourselves well-versed in any and every topic because you never know where the conversation might lead. The most well-developed amongst us generally have something to say about everyone and everything - but almost always from the humanistic perspective ... 

I can also see how talking about Celebrities and their lives can be an INFJ thing. A lot of the time, we can be kinda voyeuristic because our extroverted world revolves around people and their thoughts, feelings and actions. 

Overall though, a lot of our conversations stem from our desire to please our friends. I've found myself naturally inclined to research a topic that I think would interest one of my friends - and do intensively just to show them that I care. I'm sure you've noticed that with other INFJ's in real life.

What makes me happy in a conversation? Is if I'm understood and my passion about a particular opinion is not misunderstood as an imposition.


----------



## varangianguard1039 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gossip and the other no-brain stuff.


----------



## indiharisn (Apr 18, 2011)

I can be interested in almost anything in the short-term, But if I think the subject is silly (astrology) or too trivial (what happened last night on "American Idol" or whatever), I'll tune out pretty quickly.

Discussions of mechanical things bore me to the Nth degree. So do lengthy analyses of peoples' feelings and motivations, if there's no practical application (sorry, NFs).


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Celebrities, fashion, astrology, politics, sports. I can talk about celebrities and politics in a limited way if needed, but not in the way most people seem to want to. I don't idolize celebs, even if I enjoy their work.

I agree with your observation of INFJs. The few I've known in person have spent a surprising amount of time talking about celebrities.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I could not talk about anything with you, WickedQueen. Because you described the things i really love talking about.

It was just a funny note.

But I dislike intensely talking about politics, and all that kinda things. I love discussing about funny happenings, events, parties, people we know, and fashion.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, well. That's fine. LOL. I can't get along with EVERYONE on earth. That is impossible, unless I 'force' myself to 'fit in' to be able to get along with everyone. But that would be an act of dishonesty, which I don't feel comfortable to do.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I was just stating that I could not talk to you about anything. But be yourself. If you are yourself, you are encouraging others to be it too.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

- Sports. 
-Technology 
-Cars
-Fashion
-Trends
-Certain genres, like science-fiction.
-Mundane, everyday news.
-Pop culture. 

For me, it's not really the content, but the way it's delivered. I don't mind celebrity news-I just don't go on and on about it. I'm pretty nosey, though, about the romantic stuff of the people I know.


----------



## AllyCatXandi (May 13, 2010)

Even if I don't know all that much about a topic, I actually can find most subjects interesting provided the other person knows what they're talking about and I can learn from them about it. But the topics I generally do not enjoy discussing are: 

- Celebrity gossip
- Reality TV
- Love lives
- Cars
- Football


----------

